# Frontosa - Male or Female?



## Frontosa_Tank (Feb 16, 2020)

I am not very good at venting, but my guess is female. Could anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm leaning toward female due to the size of the vent but check out This article for additional pics and info.


----------



## Frontosa_Tank (Feb 16, 2020)

Deeda said:


> I'm leaning toward female due to the size of the vent but check out This article for additional pics and info.


Thanks.


----------



## miggbelz (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm think it's a female


----------

